# pooping too much in a day?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Boo is almost 7 months now, I hope he's normal but I'm worried he's pooing too much! Please let me know if your fluffs are the same....... his poop schedule is:

645am- wake up, poo and pee
715am- poo's after his meal
sometimes poo's at 3pm depending if my sis is home 
515pm-poo's after meal
730-poo's again
and SOMETIMES he poo's once more before he sleeps depending if he ate treats or not


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What kind of food is he eating? Too much pooping could be caused by food that's not very nutrient rich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> What kind of food is he eating? Too much pooping could be caused by food that's not very nutrient rich.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



He started Fromm about a month ago. Maybe it's the petsmart treats? I have a bag of those and a bag of fruitables.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That's quite a bit of poop. Rocky is on fromm and poops 3x aday, Tucker 2x


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> That's quite a bit of poop. Rocky is on fromm and poops 3x aday, Tucker 2x



Maybe it's the treats, I should get rid of the petsmart ones and only use fruitables or other healthy ones.........


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Had that issue with wellness core. Vet said look at volume of each poo... Means its going right through him and he isn't absorbing. So wasting money on something he isn't getting much from. I switched to Orijen and added a little goat milk to help transition and now 2 pops a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

RE823 said:


> Had that issue with wellness core. Vet said look at volume of each poo... Means its going right through him and he isn't absorbing. So wasting money on something he isn't getting much from. I switched to Orijen and added a little goat milk to help transition and now 2 pops a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Wow so it's the food not the treats? I'm feeding him Fromm though.......


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How much does Boo eat? Mine eat Fromm and before I cut down on the amount it seemed like someone was always pooping. Now mine go two or three times a day.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Too much poo*



jenna123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Boo is almost 7 months now, I hope he's normal but I'm worried he's pooing too much! Please let me know if your fluffs are the same....... his poop schedule is:
> 
> ...


I feed my 3 Bil Jac and most days they poop 2 twice a day. Sometimes, depending on the treats, they will go 3 times but that is very rare. Before I started mine on Bil Jac, they were going 4-5 times a day. I was a Kroger's one day and it had been pouring rain. Someone had dropped a bag of something by Purina and it had spilled out onto the parking lot. The pieces had gotten wet and had swelled up--looked like little meatballs. I just thought about how the pieces would swell in my babies stomachs. I guess it makes them feel full but there is nothing of valve in the pieces. They just poop it all out. More food--more poop--vicious cycle.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> How much does Boo eat? Mine eat Fromm and before I cut down on the amount it seemed like someone was always pooping. Now mine go two or three times a day.


I was gonna say the same thing. Could be quantity also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> How much does Boo eat? Mine eat Fromm and before I cut down on the amount it seemed like someone was always pooping. Now mine go two or three times a day.



I have a 250ML bowl and I fill it to the top almost.... he eats 2 times a day! I'm going to try taking away the biscuits from petsmart and only give fruitables to see if it's the treat problem.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Could be quantity also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


But I been feeding him the same amount for the longest time! Wouldn't it be hard to feed them less cause he will be hungry? But even Nutro food and now Fromm, he poo's the same amount, so I'm not too sure whats causing so much poop!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds like your feeding too much food. Isn't 250 ml over a cup of food. You said you feed that twice a day. That is a lot. I am sure the treats contribute to the extra pooping also.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

250ml of Fromm twice per day? that's like 2 cups of food per day!!! Im not sure how big Boo is, but my pup only eats1/2 cup per day TOTAL split into two meals (he is 1.5 years old though and 5.8 pounds). Obi poops 2-3 times per day.

It could be the quantity plus all the extra treats he is getting. Also, are you free feeding? you can do scheduled feeding twice a day at this age to have more predictable poops.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> 250ml of Fromm twice per day? that's like 2 cups of food per day!!! Im not sure how big Boo is, but my pup only eats1/2 cup per day TOTAL split into two meals (he is 1.5 years old though and 5.8 pounds). Obi poops 2-3 times per day.
> 
> It could be the quantity plus all the extra treats he is getting. Also, are you free feeding? you can do scheduled feeding twice a day at this age to have more predictable poops.



Boo is 8 or 9 lbs, wow maybe I'm feeding too much! I guess I will start cutting down. I don't free feed, I take away the bowl or whatever he can't eat!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> Boo is 8 or 9 lbs, wow maybe I'm feeding too much! I guess I will start cutting down. I don't free feed, I take away the bowl or whatever he can't eat!


I'd check and feel his ribs and see if you feel if he's getting chubby  Puppies usually eat more due to higher caloric demands but I would cut down if he is getting a bit on the chubby side.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shirley, as I posted earlier I think that is too much food. Most only feed 1/4 cup of food twice a day. Your feeding him over two cups a day and then treats. That is why he poops so much. I would definately cut it down.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also take away the petsmart treats unless the ingredients and everything make it sound nutritious. Definitely reduce quantity of Fromm, but since you think the treats might not be too nutritious, taking them away will be good.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

What are the feeding guidelines on the bag??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a lot of food even for 8 or 9 pounds. Violet should weigh 8 she was up a pound, she eats 2/3 c a day, same with 11 pound Hardy. Dewey and Laurel eat 1/2 c a day. Each is divided into two meals.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

RE823 said:


> What are the feeding guidelines on the bag??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The guidelines on the bag are way too much. The're a dog food company, they want you to feed more , so you'll buy more.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, you are feeding him too much food. I have two 7lb dogs and they each got 1/2 cup total per day (1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening). You can either start with that amount and supplement with treats (mine also love the Fruitables!) and fresh veggies for snacks, or try feeding a little over 1/4 cup of kibble at each meal.

It may also be that you just happen to have a big pooper! My dogs poop 3 times per day usually. Sometimes they will only go twice, and occasionally they will go 4 times per day. I am a housewife so I take them out every couple of hours which gives them the opportunity to go if they want to and I think they poop more often because of that.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> The guidelines on the bag are way too much. The're a dog food company, they want you to feed more , so you'll buy more.


Deb, I couldn't agree with you more. The guidelines on the food labels are over the top.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa poops at LEAST three times a day... we only feed her (and Ozzie) a 1/2 cup of kibble a day. She poops this much on both Blue Buffalo and Fromm Gold... do you guys think this is normal?? I should also mention that she is a 'scavenger' and pretty much eats ANYTHING she can get a hold of, including leaves, wood chips, small sticks, carpet fuzz, lint, etc. We are still working on her training with this.. :-/ She will vomit up leaves and/or bits of wood chips a couple times a week on average


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa poops at LEAST three times a day... we only feed her (and Ozzie) a 1/2 cup of kibble a day. She poops this much on both Blue Buffalo and Fromm Gold... do you guys think this is normal?? I should also mention that she is a 'scavenger' and pretty much eats ANYTHING she can get a hold of, including leaves, wood chips, small sticks, carpet fuzz, lint, etc. We are still working on her training with this.. :-/ She will vomit up leaves and/or bits of wood chips a couple times a week on average


 
I can so relate to this. Rocky is a scavanger big time and will eat anything so I have to keep a super close eye on things and keep stuff off the floors. He does it outside too which drives me absolutely nuts.

Rocky Poops 3 times a day, I'd say that's pretty normal


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa poops at LEAST three times a day... we only feed her (and Ozzie) a 1/2 cup of kibble a day. She poops this much on both Blue Buffalo and Fromm Gold... do you guys think this is normal?? I should also mention that she is a 'scavenger' and pretty much eats ANYTHING she can get a hold of, including leaves, wood chips, small sticks, carpet fuzz, lint, etc. We are still working on her training with this.. :-/ She will vomit up leaves and/or bits of wood chips a couple times a week on average


Courtney, I think that since your measuring the food and know how much she eats.....leaves included :HistericalSmiley: that her poop is normal. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Ozzie and Lisa are adorable. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It sounds like your feeding too much food. Isn't 250 ml over a cup of food. You said you feed that twice a day. That is a lot. I am sure the treats contribute to the extra pooping also.


That is exactly what I was going to say! My girls get 1/4 cup of food 2 times a day and very limited tiny treats in between. They get Fruitables broken into little pieces, Toy Temptations, and Wet Noses Little Stars, so their treat intake is no more than 10 - 15 calories per day. They each go 2, sometimes 3 times if they've had an active day or more treats than normal. 

I don't know what's in the Petsmart treats but I would stick with low calorie nutritious snacks and cut back on the amount of food. You don't say how much he weighs, but I'd be concerned about that if he's eating that much food.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> That is exactly what I was going to say! My girls get 1/4 cup of food 2 times a day and very limited tiny treats in between. They get Fruitables broken into little pieces, Toy Temptations, and Wet Noses Little Stars, so their treat intake is no more than 10 - 15 calories per day. They each go 2, sometimes 3 times if they've had an active day or more treats than normal.
> 
> I don't know what's in the Petsmart treats but I would stick with low calorie nutritious snacks and cut back on the amount of food. You don't say how much he weighs, but I'd be concerned about that if he's eating that much food.


It's true Maggie. You really have to take into account every calorie they eat....just like us humans they can gain weight so easily. I watch and read every food label, even for myself. :w00t:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is a two to three-time a day pooper. Once when she wakes up, once in the afternoon and most of the time, once around 7:30 p.m. She is on Blue Freedom (Grain Free). My Golden Retriever service dog is on Royal Canin Venison and Potato (purchased throught the vet) and he poops just once per day.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mia poops three times a day....8am, 3pm and 8pm. She has had a day or two when she's gone 4 times, but I think that's when my husband sneaks treats when I'm not looking. She will let me know if she needs to go out. She's funny..always pees in the neighbors yard across the street, but poops at the edge of the vacant lot on our side of the street. She's only pooped once in the neighbor's yard and of course we have bags on board, so no problem.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I cut down Boo's food to 1/4 cup per meal instead of 250ml per meal and he's pooping less :chili:. He'll Poo 4x max but that's only sometimes, it's usually 3 now!! He's normal now woohooo


----------

